# My computer won't recognize anything I plug into USB ports/SD slots...



## NDS525

When I try to plug my iPod Touch or both of my USB Drives in ALL of my USB ports my computer won‘t detect them! My printer doesn’t print and my SD slot doesn’t work either. My wireless mouse (uses USB), Cds, and DVDs work though. When I go to My Computer I can't see any of the ports like I normally would (like (F or something like that). Help!

I have a XP HP Pavillion a1530n (a desktop), hardware has never been updated, so I assume these are the full and correct specs: HP Pavilion Media Center a1530n Desktop PC Product Specifications - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## WizardGebbia

It is possible that you don't have enough power to connect the rest of the devices. Is the USB ports a 2.0???


----------



## NDS525

WizardGebbia said:


> It is possible that you don't have enough power to connect the rest of the devices. Is the USB ports a 2.0???


I've had this computer for about 6 years. The USB just stopped working along w/ the SD slot. Yes, they are 2.0...


----------



## dai

i always recommend using a self powered usb hub

try a cmos reset

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## NDS525

dai said:


> i always recommend using a self powered usb hub
> 
> try a cmos reset
> 
> in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
> show hidden devices
> then uninstall all listed usb items
> turn the computer off
> unplug usb plugs
> reboot twice
> replug in the usb plugs


What about my SD slot?


----------



## blackbeagle

I don't understand some of the answers on here. Maybe I read your post wrong, but this has nothing to do with a powered USB hub or non-powered USB hub. 

You have a laptop I'm assuming? If so, if none of the USB items are not being detected, then my guess is either a driver issue or a motherboard issue. 

Being that your USB mouse works, that is a little strange. So if you unplugged your mouse and plugged in, let's say an external hard drive/flash drive, does it get recognized?

If it doesn't, then trying updating your motherboard's driver. After that, it's time perhaps for a motherboard reflow.


----------



## NDS525

blackbeagle said:


> I don't understand some of the answers on here. Maybe I read your post wrong, but this has nothing to do with a powered USB hub or non-powered USB hub.
> 
> You have a laptop I'm assuming? If so, if none of the USB items are not being detected, then my guess is either a driver issue or a motherboard issue.
> 
> Being that your USB mouse works, that is a little strange. So if you unplugged your mouse and plugged in, let's say an external hard drive/flash drive, does it get recognized?
> 
> If it doesn't, then trying updating your motherboard's driver. After that, it's time perhaps for a motherboard reflow.


Thanks for the reply, I have a desktop. It is weird that my USB and SD slots don't work with external hard drives and a printer, yet it works with a wireless mouse. I unplug my mouse, try to put flash drives, an iPod, and printer in the SAME slot, and none are detected. It's very strange. Seeing that both the SD slots and USB slots aren't detecting anything other then my mouse, I'm guessing it's an internal issue. Maybe with the motherboard? :4-dontkno It might be a good excuse to get a new computer after 6-7 years. :laugh:


----------



## magnethead

I'm gonna go with the lack of power. Mouse only uses data, thus it works.


----------



## Rich-M

6 year old HP desktop with worlds most inadequate psu, I think you start with a new one adequate for the pc. It just feels like a power issue.


----------



## WizardGebbia

I agree the power supply sounds like it's on it's way out.


----------



## NDS525

WizardGebbia said:


> I agree the power supply sounds like it's on it's way out.


What do you mean by that?

-------

So, how would I solve this power issue?


----------



## WizardGebbia

Take the power supply out or look at the voltage if it's a 300w Then get a new one like a 500w to be able to push more power. Then find out if it's an atx connector or the older style. And just upgrade it.


----------



## raptor_pa

Watts not volts


----------



## WizardGebbia

Yes sorry lol.


----------



## NDS525

WizardGebbia said:


> Take the power supply out or look at the voltage if it's a 300volt. Then get a new one like a 500 volt to be able to push more power. Then find out if it's an atx connector or the older style. And just upgrade it.


Why did this happen out of no where?


----------



## jaythorpe522

NDS525 said:


> Why did this happen out of no where?





Rich-M said:


> 6 year old HP desktop with worlds most inadequate psu, I think you start with a new one adequate for the pc. It just feels like a power issue.


It's like a car. Put an engine from a MiniCooper into a Chevy Silverado Z71 pickup. Run it for 6 years, occasionally towing a boat. When the wheels stop turning, replacing the tires won't solve the problem.


----------



## NDS525

jaythorpe522 said:


> It's like a car. Put an engine from a MiniCooper into a Chevy Silverado Z71 pickup. Run it for 6 years, occasionally towing a boat. When the wheels stop turning, replacing the tires won't solve the problem.


So, I should just update the power supply?

(Take the power supply out or look at the voltage if it's a 300w Then get a new one like a 500w be able to push more power. Then find out if it's an atx connector or the older style. And just upgrade it.)


----------



## Rich-M

I would and if it doesn't fix it well you are still on your way to a better pc...


----------



## jaythorpe522

Yeah -- it's a good start. There's always a chance the lack of power took out something else with it -- if you like, you can inspect the MoBo for bulging capacitors, a burnt look or smell, etc. There's possibly an underlying reason that the peripherals aren't getting powered, but it's always good to start from the source.


----------



## NDS525

Thanks for all the input, I'll try all this out, might take it to a professional. I'll try to get back to you all.

It's not a power issue. My printer doesn't take power from the computer, only data, like the wireless mouse (that works), but the printer doesn't work. It's not a power issue.










AND








(minus the text bubble)

Pop up in the task bar when I plug in my iPod into all USB ports...

I have NO idea what to do for my SD card slot...


----------



## WizardGebbia

It's possible windows xp Is the problem. Windows xp can create allot of bogus problems. Maybe upgrade to vista or 7.


----------



## magnethead

SD card should be on an internal USB header...


----------



## hillbillypop

Hi Ive got same issue
Hp pressario media player/asus P5bw-LA Basswood 600wat psu
running Vista 4 USB on back case 2 on front and an 5.25 media dashboard with 8 usb sata ands various other bits all working fine upgraded to windows 7 service pack 1 and now none of them work
if you plug a flash drive in, prior to boot it will work until you take it out When you put it in again system does not recognise it all usb have power but the just dont read? I read a thread on another site that there is a conflict with WWAN and you should remove it Tried that didnt work tried driver update but drivers are upto date ANY Clues ?


----------

